# Photoshop app / plugin?



## Foques (Sep 28, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a good plug in for making pictures look antique?

I have taken a few shots of Boyscouts, and they want them to look OLD..

any ideas?


tia


----------



## thenikonguy (Sep 28, 2009)

Foques said:


> Can anyone suggest a good plug in for making pictures look antique?
> 
> I have taken a few shots of Boyscouts, and they want them to look OLD..
> 
> ...



just search google, there are thousands of results when you search "photoshop antique filter"


----------



## Foques (Sep 28, 2009)

I did.. thats why i'm asking. Want to see if anyone can suggest a good one they've tried.


----------



## inTempus (Sep 28, 2009)

There are many-many different ways to get that antique look.

You can use something like this Sepia Action.

You can simply desaturate the image a little like this image I shot earlier this year:







Or you can desaturate the image and overlay a antique paper stock image and adjust the opacity a little to get an image like this:






You can even follow any of the countless video tutorials found on the internet (YouTube is a great source).

Give Your Photo an Antique Look | Planet Photoshop


----------



## Foques (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks a lot guys!


----------

